# Does being overweight really effect the over 40's women becoming pregnant?



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Ladies,

I wanted to know if there are any women out which is over 40, overweight BMI over 30 and have become pregnant. And do you think that weight really does effects women ability in becoming pregnant?

I would like to know out of interest your experiences and opinion on this as I have a BMI which is 33.4 and been refused IVF treatment from the NHS and Privately.

Let me know your thought on this.

Lynn E


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Lynn

The chances of success at our age are low anyway but being overweight is thought to reduce chances of success whatever your age.  It can also make EC more difficult.

I was told that a BFP of about 24/25 was desirable generally when ttc. I always struggle with my weight and, after a great deal of effort, had got down to a BMI of around 26 for my first two IVFs - both of these were BFNs - when I was 41.  I was up to a BMI of about 28/29 by my third cycle aged 42 (which was a BFP).  So my own experience is that being a bit heavier didn't adversely affect me. However, I still feel that having a lower BMI is a good idea.

At the moment I am hovering around 30 and would like to have a FET soon.  My clinic don't seem to be worried about my BMI but I am determined to get some weight off before trying as I do believe that it will improve my chances of success, albeit that these are probably only a few percent in any case.  

The other thing to consider is that if you did get a BFP, being overweight increases the chances of complications in pregnancy for both mother and baby.  (This is another consideration for me as I developed pre-eclampsia when I was pregnant, leading to our daughter arriving two months early - an experience I really don't want to repeat.) Being older makes you more liable to some types of complications, such as pre-eclampsia, in any case, and if you are older and overweight, you are doubling your risk factors.  

However, you will read plenty examples of people with higher BMIs having IVF and getting BFPs, so policy does seem to vary from clinic to clinic, especially in the private sector.  Moreover, no-one is saying that you can't get pregnant with a higher BMI, only that the chances of success are lower.


Ellie


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I think Ellie's said it all hun.  I think both are factors in fertility anyway, the combination makes the odds reduce. 

For my 2nd pregnancy I had a BMI of 30 (aged 40) and was considered borderline for a glucose tolerance test - midwife said she preferred to wait and see how other factors including baby's size developed, but you may well find that with a BMI of over 30 you'll be referred for tests to rule out gestational diabetes.  

congratulations on your pregnancy!

Claire x


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for your experiences and feedback on this topic. Ellie I thought you summed it up nicely, I take on board you comments, but do you think it makes a difference if you using a donor eggs?

Lynn E


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Lynn

Hmmm - not sure.  Obviously, if you are using eggs from a younger donor, then your chances overall of conceiving will increase. The only thing that occurs to me is that I know that there is evidence that being overweight can affect your hormonal balance so I suppose not having optimum hormonal levels during the 2ww and beyond might be an issue, even if you have donor eggs.  But I'm afraid that's really just a guess  ...

I would be pretty sure that the issue of potential problems in pregnancy would apply even in a pregnancy resulting from donor eggs. 

Ellie


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Eliie, mmmmm - I am going to have to loss those pounds..

Lynn E


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I had to comment here!!
The weight issue!!!

I have had a BMI of over 30 all of my adult life! - I have had 3 healthy children--all be it in my 20's & 30's!!!
My current BMI has hovvered at 35-38 in my late 30's and now aged 43, I have just had 2 cycles of IVF at Sheffield.

I have to say they were very good, and did say that it is NHS guidlines not to treat anyone with a BMI over 35, so I did get my BMI down to 34.9 for the first cycle, and had a good response( 9 eggs/6 fertilised/3 good embryos)...but BFN!

By the 2nd cycle I had put on some weight,( sooo easily done! ) and my BMI was over 35, although they didnt check...my response was not as good ( 5 eggs/4 fertilised/2 good embryos) -BFN!

I am pretty sure my poor response on the 2nd cycle was due to the weight increase- If you think about it logically.... I was given the same doses of drugs that I had the first time....but as my body mass had increased due to the weight gain...the drugs would not have been as potient as the first time....so my overies would not have been as well stimulated......
There are lots of other issues why weight gain is bad when you are trying to fall pregnant.. I HATE dieting....and have struggled with my weight all of my life......but I am making a real effort to lose a chunk of weight and get my BMI down before I have any more treatment anywhere--- Im sure it will be a waste of time otherwise-....( big depressed sigh!!) 

Apparently stored body fat produces more oestrogen....so thats got to throw things out !!

Its sooo depressing!! 

Karen -Grimsby


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Karen,

Same like you I hate loosing weight, it has gone up and down over the years during treatments. Now I have decided to try and loose at least 1- 2 stones before commencing treatment in Dec, as I am aware that being over weight during pregnancy can increase complications. I understand your point about the the body responding to drugs decreases its impact.

Good advice and thanks.  Good luck with the weight lose. 

Lynn E


----------



## CLshark (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm gatecrashing here because I'm 38 years of age.

However, my BMI was 32 when I conceived with IVF/ICSI our precious angel Ben who was sadly stillborn last year.  

Despite my weight, I had a textbook pregnancy. No high blood pressure. No gestational diabetes. No back ache. The last few weeks I swelled up (face, legs, tummy) and looked really really fat - one of my mum's friends remarked to my mum that she had never seen someone so fat and pregnant before... bloody cheek! I had lost this extra fluid within 3 weeks of giving birth and looked more normal but still about 1 1/2 stone heavier than when Ben was conceived. It's difficult to tell exactly how much of this was fat or fluid, though, because I became seriously ill with acute pancreatitis soon after and I gained over a stone whilst in hospital despite being nil by mouth during that time! 

I did watch what I ate during my pregnancy and went swimming 2 or 3 times a week too. I had to cut down the number of lengths I did to between 20 and 40 each time, though! I had severe and unbearable itching (not caused by my liver) during the summer months which meant that I could not walk far because that would make me hot and itchy. I was taking up to 6 cool baths in a 24 hour period at one stage, just to keep cool. 

Being overweight is 'supposed' to hamper your chances but I've not seen much evidence of this with my family! It is 'supposed' to make carrying a baby much more difficult and miscarriage rates are 'supposed' to be higher. It is 'supposed' to make pregnancy complications more likely. With IVF, I have read that if you store a lot of fat in your abdominal cavity then it can make egg collection difficult or impossible as your ovaries are pushed up out of reach. The clinic are unlikely to want to do a laparoscopy to retrieve them for much the same reasons.

I think that if you are otherwise fit and healthy then weight shouldn't be an issue. My pregnancy was a breeze in comparison to the other 'thin' mums at my antenatal classes. 

After I had recovered fully from my illness, my GP prescribed Xenical tablets to help me lose weight for our next IVF attempt. My BMI is now 30.5. Still above 30, though! I swim between 4 and 6 km each week (not all in one go, though) and do a lot of walking.

I managed to get 3 good embryos during our last IVF attempt but got a BFN. I was on a higher dosage of stims from the start (1st time round I was on 150iu for the first 8 days). I doubt if my lower weight made much of a difference.

In the summer, before commencing the 2nd IVF cycle, I was swimming between 6 and 10 km every week. (had 2 pools to go to  ) But my weight stayed static. I think that BMI is a cheap and easy tool but it does not necessarily represent the health and fitness of the individual. Also, the more muscle you have the heavier you will be! I've really toned up (still far from skinny) with all my swimming and walking and have lost count of the number of people who have been genuinely surprised when I tell them what my BMI or weight is. 

Apologies for my long post.


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Carole,

Sorry to hear of your still born, I know it must of been very hard and appreciate your thoughts on this  issue of losing weight. I know that weight might have some impact on the quality of the eggs being produced however this time I will be using donor eggs, from a 21 year old and her weight is normal. But I am not going to take any chances and try and loss a couple of pounds before commencing treatment.

Thanks once again.

Lynn E


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear CLshark

What a nightmare- you must have been devestated. I cant begin to think how terrible you must have felt after carrying your baby all those months, 
That is such a difficult thing to come to terms with....you must have thought 'what if'...so many times..... my heart goes out to you. 41 weeks is well overdue awell.
I hope you find success in what ever you do next  

I do know a friend who that happened to, similarly to you they had gone over due, they went on to have 2 healthy children,with no complications who are all grown up now. So I hope that gives you hope.

You certainly dont need to worry about weight, I wish my BMI was 30.5!!!

Karenx


----------

